
Machine intelligent mapping of cancer-beating molecules in foods - caprorso
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-45349-y
======
LinuxBender
That is a decent write-up. I found a few components missing from their
diagrams, including Sulfurophane (for atophagy, benzine excretion and up-
regulating NRF2) and Berberine (AMPK activation, mTor dampening, p-53
signalling, anti-tumor and anti-cancer).

